# DIY Stand for my 55G Aquarium



## Colin (Aug 13, 2010)

This post used to be on this forum. I had it backed up at another site and thought I'd repost it for anyone interested:

Here's some pics of the plans I made up on paper, then in MS Paint:









I've assembled the stand bit by bit over the last week. I got a nice tan finishing most the assembly on my deck today. It's pine 2x6's used for the frames and legs, and 3/4" sanded plywood used for the shelves. For screws I've used #8 3" wood screws mostly, and #8 2" wood screws for parts where the 3" was major overkill and sticking out the other side. I still have lots more screws to put in, but I'll be picking those up in an hour or so. After that, I'll be painting it black. I was originally going to treat it, stain it, and seal it, but that will cost weay too much in the end for something that's going to be hidden in my closet.

Here's a picture of the upper and lower frame. the lower frame is upside down on the left and already has the plywood shelf attached:









And rightside up...









Here's a shot of it all together from the front:









And a rear view:









I was going to have additional horizontal pieces like a U-frame on the inside (try to see original drawings above), but those pieces of 2x6 had a nice twist to them. Someone on another forum suggested some pieces as 2x4 as braces between the upper and lower frame to absorb the weight rather than it being taken by hardware, so here's a picture of it with the braces:

Here's a picture of the it with the new supports in:









Here's another:









And here's a picture of what it looks like with the first coat of the deck treatment:









Colin


----------



## Colin (Aug 13, 2010)

(OLD)

I splashed some water on the stand a couple days after doing the first coat of deck treatment and the water just beaded right up for very easy cleanup. I decided any additional coats wern't necesary.

I just moved the stand into my room and put the 55G on it. I'm going to paint the bottom of the 55G black before I fill it; possibly painting the back and sides too....

I think the picture is a little deceiving for the size. A 55G id 48.25" long x 12.75" wide x 21 high.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW! Good project! Thanks for reposting, as I missed this project!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Love how its all open in the front. Looks great.


----------



## Colin (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments on the stand! Now I just have to get the stand and the 55G out of storage and moved into my new place. It's been stored at my friends place in the same bedroom closet as in the last pic for almost 3 years... O_O


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Colin said:


> Thanks for the compliments on the stand! Now I just have to get the stand and the 55G out of storage and moved into my new place. It's been stored at my friends place in the same bedroom closet as in the last pic for almost 3 years... O_O


What a waste... bring it over.. I'll make good use of it!


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Great stand, and 2x6's? You could hold two or three 55G's on it. Are you planning on leaving it open? I've always found it handy to have it closed to hide fish stuff.


----------



## Colin (Aug 13, 2010)

Initially I left it open so i could put more tanks on the bottom. I know when I made it I made the bottom a specific size for more tanks, but I can't remember if it was for another 55G or 2x smaller tanks (29-40), but I could also fit a bunch of 10's down there. It was built when I was breeding fish and had a bad case of MTS. If I want it closed down the road, a curtain or cupboard doors and side panels would be very easy to do.


----------

